# My AR is dragging a bit



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)




----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's about the cash. Last time I got paid on acceptance rate. I lost alot of weight


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> It's about the cash. Last time I got paid on acceptance rate. I lost alot of weight


Maybe that is the weight loss plan that will work for me.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I don't want to toot my own horn but 🤷‍♀️😂


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> Well I don't want to toot my own horn but 🤷‍♀️😂
> View attachment 645350


That is amazing. I don't run Lyft but thinking of it once all this mega surging stops when the snow stops.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> That is amazing. I don't run Lyft but thinking of it once all this mega surging stops when the snow stops.


I'll run Lyft right after this guy flies out of my butt


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'll run Lyft right after this guy flies out of my butt
> View attachment 645374


I've always thought that and never run Lyft but have had account, 17 rides in 6.5 years. Another driver in my market has sweet 20 ride offer and my market usually sucks so I may defect to the lame pink mustache.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> I've always thought that and never run Lyft but have had account, 17 rides in 6.5 years. Another driver in my market has sweet 20 ride offer and my market usually sucks so I may defect to the lame pink mustache.


I digress I had a sweet offer 
one day last year and took a mustache ride. 
Seems like it was a $250 bonus
Just one day (20 rides) mind you 😉


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I digress I had a sweet offer
> one day last year and took a mustache ride.
> Seems like it was a $250 bonus
> Just one day (20 rides) mind you 😉


One slip is allowed How many rides you average a day on Uber?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> One slip is allowed How many rides you average a day on Uber?


I did 24 rides $450 in the last 14 hours


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Better than me. I made $8


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I did 24 rides $450 in the last 14 hours


Chitown for the win. Is my hometown, you don't fear death driving there?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Chitown for the win. Is my hometown, you don't fear death driving there?


Every ride I made today w the exception of this connect had a surge on it








I dont fear anything but deactivation


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Every ride I made today w the exception of this connect had a surge on it
> View attachment 645390
> 
> I dont fear anything but deactivation


While from there I don't know the bad hoods well, what happens when get sent there, or do u avoid them?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> While from there I don't know the bad hoods well, what happens when get sent there, or do u avoid them?


No I just go pick the people up
That's where alot of the best surges are
Dont get me wrong they are not my default areas
I'm not gonna go takin off my shirt at 3am
and go doing yoga.
I get the hell out of there if
I dont have a surge to go chase down.
If I dont have a ride I'm exiting stage left
to a hopefully better area.
I dont ever shut it off because of where I am
or deny service cause of where it will take me
I carry this automatic pocketknife








All jobs can be dangerous
but I'm not gonna be a baby about it


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> No I just go pick the people up
> That's where alot of the best surges are
> Dont get me wrong they are not my default areas
> I'm not gonna go takin off my shirt at 3am
> ...


Great strat, and nice protection. My friend was murdered in that 5 person random shooting spree that started in Kenwood/Hyde Park and ended up on the North side last year so a little skidish about moving back to the South side.


----------



## hypotheticallySpeaking (Feb 6, 2018)

we just got a new system here in cleveland where it finally tells us where the rider is going and how much $ the trip will be upfront! freakin awesome, although i notice myself turning down long trips to downtown that i would have otherwise picked up by accident and made a ton of money with. had a couple $35 rides offered when i was out an hour ago but i turned em down and am home drinking a beer now, i picked up a part-time industrial job at 6am on the weekend.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Great strat, and nice protection. My friend was murdered in that 5 person random shooting spree that started in Kenwood/Hyde Park and ended up on the North side last year so a little skidish about moving back to the South side.


I'm sorry man. A lots stuff happens in big cities and my best years are behind me. I just need to stay busy and always did like to work. Really love to driver and people too.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

hypotheticallySpeaking said:


> we just got a new system here in cleveland where it finally tells us where the rider is going and how much $ the trip will be upfront! freakin awesome, although i notice myself turning down long trips to downtown that i would have otherwise picked up by accident and made a ton of money with. had a couple $35 rides offered when i was out an hour ago but i turned em down and am home drinking a beer now, i picked up a part-time industrial job at 6am on the weekend.


Enjoy those brews!!!


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm sorry man. A lots stuff happens in big cities and my best years are behind me. I just need to stay busy and always did like to work. Really love to driver and people too.


Thanks man, and alot does happen in the big city, sucks beyond reason when an amazing person you know life gets snatched from her family and community. 

Awesome you love to drive and enjoy the people. I find PAX amusing for the most part but did have a drink specimen tonight that made me question my whole existence.


----------

